# ScorchFlamewind vs Gato Anderson



## CedarCollie (May 5, 2020)

Location: Earth, Dallas Texas!

The fighters for this round will be ScorchFlamewind and Gato Anderson! These two will face off until one is dead, incapacitated, or surrendered! Let the battle begin!

End of round poll: Choose a winner!

RESULTS: Gato got the most votes and won! 2-1


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 5, 2020)

*The Dragon, Scorch Flamewind, met his foe in their battlefield, face to face against his now enemy. Taking the bow before battle, the dragon gave his opponent the respectful bow that most do before engaging in combat, then, he sat up. Entering a fighting stance of one lowered palm, his leg bent slightly, and his wings folded back, the dragon whisked his tail back and forth, battle ready as his silver eyes met his rival's. Keeping one paw behind his back, Scorch beckoned his opponent forth as his father had taught him, skillfully and swift. The wind blew ominously as the MoonFury waited.*


----------



## CedarCollie (May 5, 2020)

Gato sighed._ "Why a dragon?"_ He thought to himself. This wasn't gonna be easy and he knew it. This dragon looked pretty strong, maybe he could try to keep a distance and rely on his agility?

"Alright, let's go!" The cat drew his blaster and immediately opened fire!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 5, 2020)

Watching the blast, and thanks to past training, Scorch easily dodged the blast, keeping his wings tucked away as it flashed past him. His claw still up, maintaining his stance, the MoonFury kept staring him down, curious to see what kind of foe he would go up against. So far, Scorch knew he would probably rely on his range, judging from the look on the cat's face. Yet, his master always said never underestimate, so Scorch kept his guard up.


----------



## CedarCollie (May 5, 2020)

Gato watched while the blast was dodged. The guy was fast, the stance gave him the impression that his foe was trained. This made Gato uneasy since he was inexperienced.

_"This guy is trained? Maybe a specific style, more than one? I don't know, should I rely on my weaponry? Agility? Both?"_ The cat ran into a nearby store and fired from the window. He was careful not to hit any civilians, and they were running all over the place.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 5, 2020)

Scorch watched his foe with ambient curiosity, flicking his tail around as he watched his foe. "Well.....I'm assuming he's got a master tactic in store?," Scorch mumbled softly under his breath, this time taking the blast head on. He met the blast as he took it, glowing a bright purple as he tossed the blast back at the previous owner. "Let's see how he takes his own blast, magnified times two," Scorch said, watching his enemy to see what he'll do.


----------



## CedarCollie (May 5, 2020)

Gato moved as the blast was released and managed to avoid the attack. "Hey! You're wasting my ammuni- wait, this is an energy weapon!"

The cat didn't really know what to do, he was skilled but inexperienced. He did have some good agility and stealth going for him, maybe he could hide and catch him off guard. Gato ran out the back of the store and hid in a location he deemed clever.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 5, 2020)

Scorch smiled a little, wagging his tail happily when the cat spoke. He watched him dart off somewhere, then lost sight of him. "Oh nice, I lost him," Scorch said, looking around as he sat down, putting his palms together as he closed his eyes, his tail frisking from side to side, waiting and meditating. At first, it looked like he was not taking the battle seriously, but the dragon was honing his powers, concentrating to see if he could sense the next attack that could have the possibility of being a projectile. Curiously, he waited, thinking of ways to either outsmart of outmaneuver his enemy going off of what he saw. He was a cat after all, so he would probably have to worry about agility.....


----------



## CedarCollie (May 5, 2020)

Gato looked from a secure location and noticed the meditation._ "What is he doing? Certainly he isn't sleeping, no! He's up to something, probably some weird karate mumbo-jumbo in that panda movie. He'll probably catch my attack like the tiny master guy did in the movie. Oh, I know!"
_
Gato picked up a rock and threw it at a car, the car immediately starting going crazy with the alarm. He ran to another hiding spot and watched to see if his little distraction worked.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 5, 2020)

Flicking his ear around, the dragon looked up to see the car alarm go off. One thing that he had yet to perfect was what his master had told him. He had always said, "Clear your mind, and cast out noise." Well. Scorch was still learning, so the alarm caught his attention. Shaking his head and standing up, Scorch smirked, cocking his head and wagging his finger Bruce Lee-style. "Alright, you got me there. Now, I am going to try something," Scorch announced loud enough for his foe to hear. Taking a stance, Scorch started to growl as purple fire surrounded him, his eyes glowing a faint purple as a wispy aura surrounded him, purple fire oozing from the corner of his mouth. He bared his fangs and poised his claws. He was up to something. Then suddenly, his wings spread out as he leaned back, letting out a mighty roar that shook the grounds. This was sheer intimidation tactic, and Scorch looked to see if it worked.


----------



## CedarCollie (May 5, 2020)

A roar. Gato heard the roar, but remained silent. The meditation seemed to be broken and he knew that the dragon didn't know his whereabouts. Perfect time to strike. Gato popped out of a dumpster and fired several shots.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 5, 2020)

The dragon looked around, but show the sots a bit too late. One caught him in the face, the other he blocked with his wing as a reflex. Wincing a bit, he looked at his singed wing, sighing a bit. "Gotta be cool about this," Scorch reminded himself, tracing back the source of the attack, dashing forward as he lit the dumpster on fire with his green flames.


----------



## CedarCollie (May 5, 2020)

Gato was surprised, he actually landed a hit on this guy. He jumped out of the dumpster and drew his machete and swung. Maybe he could use his agility to take this guy down.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 5, 2020)

Scorch looked up, seeing the cat swing his machete. He'll admit, the cat got lucky with the first blast, for the dragon got ahead of himself. ow he fights serious. He swiftly avoided the attack and thrust his palm into the abdomen of the feline, knocking all of his air out as he swiftly kicked him away.


----------



## CedarCollie (May 5, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> Scorch looked up, seeing the cat swing his machete. He'll admit, the cat got lucky with the first blast, for the dragon got ahead of himself. ow he fights serious. He swiftly avoided the attack and thrust his palm into the abdomen of the feline, knocking all of his air out as he swiftly kicked him away.


The cat jumped back up and swung his machete, aiming for the head. "Don't try me karate man!"


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 5, 2020)

Scorch nodded, smiling softly as he switched his fighting style on the spot to traditional MMA. He went for a roundhouse, dodging the machete once more as he swung a left hook into the cat's face. "Sure. I'll switch it up!," Scorch said happily, going for a frenzied barrage of punches into the feline's abdomen.


----------



## CedarCollie (May 6, 2020)

Gato was dazed for a moment and took several hits. Blood dripped down Gato's face. He had an idea. Gato lifted his machete and had the blade face towards the fists to try and get Scorch to hit the sharp blade.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

The dragon went for a controller set of hits, merely grazing his claw as he swiftly withdrew them. Looking at his slightly cut claw, Scorch smiled. "Now that's what I wanted to see....." the dragon said, somewhat ominously. He assumed a different stance, with one paw colliding with the other, then faced outwards, making a hand sign that meant death in his language. "Hmm.....let's see how you fare against this real quick. Just a test," the dragon added. And with that, he went from calm and collective to a rampaging, roaring beast, going on all fours as he activated Primal Rush, his eyes reverting to his savage, untamed purple as he leaped forward, his mouth a flaming purple as he raised his poison tipped claws at his enemy, having absolutely no control at all. It was his feral, primitive instinct kicking in, nothing but an untamed beast of rage.


----------



## CedarCollie (May 6, 2020)

The cat backed off and kept his distance. He realized the dragon wasn't think normal and was going full feral mode on him. Instinct, just instinct. A beast is dangerous, but doesn't think, doesn't plan, just attacks.

"Y'know the reason a feral beast is not ruling over the ones with sapience? Allow me to show you." The cat drew his blaster and fired several shots at the dragon.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

Rampaging, Scorch flew in the air in a fury, taking in a large breath as he controlled his attack. From the looks of it, the dragon was about to shower the land under him in his mass of green flames that were ready to burst. Without further warning, the Moonfury spewed his green flames down to the feline, a mass of angry fire heading his way.


----------



## CedarCollie (May 7, 2020)

Gato held a trashcan lid over his head to block the fire. "That's just dangerous!' The cat fired another shot at the dragon.


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 7, 2020)

The dragon, infuriated, dove down and slashed the can out of the way, then raised his claws for a second strike, utter rage in his eyes. All of the sudden, he stopped, falling to one knee as he panted, having used five minutes in Primal Rush.


----------



## CedarCollie (May 7, 2020)

The cat readied his machete and pointed his blaster with his other hand. "I think it's time we end this!"


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 7, 2020)

Scorch panted, looking up at the cat with a sigh. "Then it's time I used it then....," Scorch said, backing up as he started to shake, his color turning white and purple as his silver eyes turned a bit sharper than normal. His breath changed to purple as he now faced the feline, using his final form of Rage of the Lunar Warrior.


----------



## CedarCollie (May 7, 2020)

Gati readied himself for what was going to happen. He wanted to end this fight. "Give me your grand finale."


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 7, 2020)

Scorch nodded slowly, the purple marking on his neck and body glowing as he shot a blast of purple flames at the feline. Scorch was even more controlled than before, though it was clear that he had no true mastery of this form of untold power.


----------



## CedarCollie (May 7, 2020)

He noticed the dragon didn't fully know what he was doing. Maybe a little, but not totally. The cat fired a shot at the wings, jumped up, grabbed the dragon, and threw him straight into the ground.

"You done?"


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 7, 2020)

Scorch barely evaded the shot, but was caught, hitting the ground as he winced a bit. Coughing up a bit of blood, the MoonFury wiped his mouth, going for his last attack. "I don't give in easily!," Scorch roared, letting out one powerful blast that coated the area in purple flames. After that, Scorch reverted back to normal, stumbling as he was truly exhausted, shaky as he stood on trembling legs. "M-make me....."


----------



## CedarCollie (May 7, 2020)

Gato evaded the blast and grabbed the dragon again and landed multiple hits. He then threw the dragon into a wall. "Give up, you are in no condition to fight!"


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 7, 2020)

Scorch yelped from the blows, wincing and whimpering as he went into the wall. Panting, blood dripping down his face, Scorch weakly stood up, falling back down to one knee. "MAKE ME SURRENDER DARNIT! YOU HIT LIKE A CHILD!," the MoonFury roared, holding his side in agony.


----------



## CedarCollie (May 7, 2020)

Gato picked the dragon up and smashed him hard against a wall. "Done?"


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 7, 2020)

Scorch yelped loudly, a stray tear trickling down his face. "W-what was that.....a feather bed?......," Scorch spat, looking up at the cat, panting hard. "Put some real effort into it......I really gotta feel it if you want me to give darnit.....


----------



## CedarCollie (May 7, 2020)

Gato dug his claws into Scorch and smashed him against the ground several times. "Just give up! This has gone too far!"


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 7, 2020)

The Dragon yelped from the claws being dug into his body, then winced as he hit the ground several times. "F-fine.....but only because you can't seem to hit me hard enough....," the pained MoonFury said, panting as he looked up at the feline. "I'm done then......," Scorch said, dropping all hostility in his voice. "You're pretty good though...maybe just hit harder......but I'm finished....I surrender...."


----------



## CedarCollie (May 7, 2020)

Ruki-the-Zorua said:


> The Dragon yelped from the claws being dug into his body, then winced as he hit the ground several times. "F-fine.....but only because you can't seem to hit me hard enough....," the pained MoonFury said, panting as he looked up at the feline. "I'm done then......," Scorch said, dropping all hostility in his voice. "You're pretty good though...maybe just hit harder......but I'm finished....I surrender...."


"You aren't too bad yourself. Just gotta know when to stop." The cat stopped and looked at the dragon. "You were quite a challenge."


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 7, 2020)

Scorch shook his head, easing himself up as he held his side. "I don't consider myself a challenge yet. Throughout our battle, I had used the information my teacher taught me the wrong way. I need to better myself.....," Scorch said. "And as for knowing when to stop, I can't. I keep pressing forward every day to be the best. Stopping and tapping out would limit me further.......but I guess death isn't it either...," The MoonFury remarked, looking at his singed wing.


----------

